# Descaling with Ashbeck



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

I've been using Ashbeck in my Cherub virtually exclusively since I bought it in Spring, but today I thought I noticed a slowdown in the flow.

How often do others tend to descale their machines when using Ashbeck/Volvic?


----------



## thenag (Feb 18, 2014)

I've had mine since Feb and haven't descaled yet. I'm sure I read a very detailed post about it, and it scared me. So I did nothing. Maybe I should think about it again some time, but I've not seen any bad signs yet so I might be able to wait a bit longer...


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, I'm following the detailed guide in the how-to section of this site. Great post. Currently at the "wait for 30 mins" stage.

Just wasn't sure how frequently people tended to descale with Ashbeck, eg never like those who live in soft water areas, or every 3months depending on usage ....


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Did mine after 8 mths back in Nov and will do it again soon. So looks like once every 8 months


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks, how much usage did yours get over those 8 months?

I've descaled after 4 months of mostly Ashbeck, perhaps 4 milk drinks per day average


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have done mine twice in the 5 months i have owned it.

To be honest i only use the standard off the shelf tablets, but its very easy, fill your tank with a litre of cold water, drop in the tablet, this one you have to leave for 40 mins, then make sure you have no bits left floating, then pump it through the classic as quick as possible without heating too much.

Then clean the tank, refill and flush it through, then pour a couple of shots and bin them, job done.

Takes about an hour in total and worth doing.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds like you guys are descaling rather excessively. I'd say once a year was the most this would need done surely?

I descaled my gaggia once. Nothing came out, I won't bother again


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Pro Active, not reactive!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Surely using bottled water is to avoid the issues. If you're going to descale once a month anyway why not just use normal water and save money?

In this vain, you should start changing the oil in your car every 8 weeks. Better to be safe than sorry huh? And cars cost a lot more than coffee machines. In fact yeah, better make it monthly oil changes

My point is, anyone doing multiple descales in a 5 month period either has too much time on their hands, or a serious case of OCD. It won't do anything to enhance the life of the machine, and has it occurred that using a chemical based solution that often, may actually be detrimental to the life of the machine?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I do use bottled water, i don't descale once a month.

I purchased it second hand and used tap water for a few weeks, so decided i should descale when the pour slowed, this was about three months ago, then this week have had big issues with shots so thought i would try another descale, for what it takes its easy to tick it off the list when problem solving.

I started using bottled water after the first descale, so will more than likely not descale now for some time.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Phew... Thought for a second people were going mad!

For what it's worth, I'll probably get a bit precious over my new machine, but based on the fact that my multiple year old kettle hasn't got so much as a dot of scale inside it based on local water, I'm not overly concerned.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If you can see inside my kettle you would see why i am twitchy, the water is harder than Chuck Norris!


----------

